# placa solar



## merina (Abr 28, 2006)

Hola que tal, es la primera vez que hago una consulta en esta página que tantas veces me ha servido de gran ayuda.

Actualmente estoy trabajando en un montaje con una placa solar a la que he dotado de dos movimientos para seguir al sol, uno radial y otro acimutal. Consigo el seguimiento del sol gracias a un fotodetector y la consecuente accion de un microprocesador programado por mi.

Realicé una maqueta con una pequeña placa solar y ha dado resultado, y ahora me propongo hacerlo con una placa solar que me da 12v (50 mA 1.26 W) que adquirí en una tienda de electrónica. Tambien me hice con una batería de 12v para cargarla de 12v y 1.3 Ah.

En la maqueta inicial, controlaba los motores mediante una configuración en H de relés, pero quiero sustituirlo por una configuración en H de transistores (por su mayor durabilidad).

Las tensiones con laas que trabajo en mi circuito son de 5.5v aprox para el micro y 7v para el convertidor A/D y demas

Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

uiero saber el montaje para alimentar mi montaje mediante la placa solar y que a la vez me cargue la batería (que cuando baje la tensión que da la placa entre en funcionamiento la batería)
Quiero saber si hay algun integrado que me solucione la configuración en H de los motores (un puente en H integrado o algo de eso)

Muchas gracias de antemano por la atención, ya que estoy un poco perdido con éste mi proyecto fin de carrera.


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 28, 2006)

Hola Merina es muy interesante tu proyecto, pero de todas las instalaciones que he visto ,siempre estan fijos los paneles, quizas no compense la energia que consumes en los motores de seguimiento,con el aumento de luz al panel, te envio una pagina sobre el tema espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo  
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energía_solar


----------



## Ferny (Abr 30, 2006)

Para el puente en H puedes revisarte el integrado L298, te permite controlar 2 motores de hasta unos 2A cada uno (es un integrado con 2 puentes en H controlables por transistor)

http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/1773.pdf

Para lo de la batería, si pones en paralelo la batería y el panel solar, con un par de diodos con el ánodo en el polo (+) de la batería y otro en el (+) del panel, y cátodos comunes, tienes solucionado el que cuando el panel solar dé poca tensión entre a funcionar la batería (sólo conducirá el diodo con mayor tensión en su ánodo), pero no soluciona lo de la carga de la batería 

Te quería hacer unas preguntas ya que yo tb estoy pensando en hacer un proyecto con una placa solar... la primera sería qué área tiene ese panel que compraste, la segunda cuánto te costó, para hacerme una idea, y la tercera es cómo de estables son esos valores de tensión/corriente, pues tendría que hacer un montaje de 5V 100mA y ese panel casi me valdría (previa conversión de la tensión con fuentes conmutadas). Te agradezco lo que puedas decirme.

Un saludo


----------

